# New addition :)



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

We rescued another siamese at the weekend. She is called Sertia (pronounced sersha) She is 3 years old and utterly GORGEOUS!!!! Though i am biased 
Shes very shy but it's still early days.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is a stunning young girl  
hope she settles in well


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Awww she's pretty, you lucky thing!

Ang x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah Sertia looks every inch a lady-beautiful


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Sertia is a beautiful girl  look at those eyes!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhh,,sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

I cant e it , i can only see the link..... but nothing happens....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW she's very stunning.


----------

